# La souris Magic Mouse se deconnecte



## sconie (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai des problèmes avec la souris :  depuis quelques temps, elle se deconnecte sans arrêt et je ne peux plus rien faire du coup (iMac). Ça pourrait venir de quoi ? si elle est nase et que je la remplace le Mac pourra-t-il detecter cette nouvelle souris avant qu'elle ne soit configurée? Je ne me souviens plus comment ça s'est passé quand j'ai utilisé cette Magic Mouse pour la 1ère fois. Merci d'avance pour les réponses qui je l'espère me seront utiles


----------



## pouppinou (3 Janvier 2018)

Tu as oublié de faire une recherche sur le forum 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/magic-mouse-sinterrompt.1299468/#post-13220014

Ce que tu pourras faire si tu changes de souris BT, c'est déjumeler ta Magic Mouse dans *Préférences système* > _Bluetooth_.
Pour la nouvelle, il suffira de l'allumer et une recherche automatique se fera (voir *Préférences Système* > *Bluetooth* > _Avancé..._) si aucune souris BT n'est connectée et qu'aucune souris filaire n'est branchée.


----------



## sconie (3 Janvier 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> éjumeler ta Magic Mouse dans *Préférences système* > _Bluetooth_.


 veux-tu dire par là cliquer sur la petite croix qui s'affiche à droite de Souris de Sconie  ?


----------



## pouppinou (3 Janvier 2018)

oui.

EDIT : En 2018 j'ai pris une bonne résolution. Je vais aider les chaAAats ! J'ai quand même du mal à le dire


----------



## sconie (3 Janvier 2018)

OK - Merci


----------

